# Window blind motor replacement



## KateyAnn (Feb 5, 2018)

can anyone tell me how easy/difficult it is to replace the motor for one of my nite blinds for my front window in my class A RV? Any pitfalls I should be aware of or any specific tools I may need?


----------

